# Klavierlack Oberfläche reinigen



## Solidsnake (6. Januar 2009)

*Klavierlack Oberfläche reinigen*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab mir ein neues Asus Notbook gekauft .


Dieses hat oben ein Klavierlackoberfläche.

Diese sieht auch sehr schick aus, nur man sieht halt jeden Fingerabdruck.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tips geben, wie dafür sorgen kann das die noch lange so bleibt.

Und wie ich die Fingerabdrücke reinigen kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal 


Solid


----------



## sYntaX (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Klavierlack Oberfläche reinigen*

Ich würde ein Mikrofasertuch nehmen. So ein Tuch benutze ich auch bei meinem T220^^


----------



## Solidsnake (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Klavierlack Oberfläche reinigen*

wo bekommt man so eins her ?

Muß man da auf was achten ?


----------



## BMW M-Power (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Klavierlack Oberfläche reinigen*

wenn du es sauber machst, sprühst du am besten ein bischen Glasreiniger drauf, und wischt einfach mit nem Microfasertuch drüber.

die streifen die vom Reiniger kommen, trocknen nachher von alleine, und hinterlassen keine Streifen.

Edit : Microfasertücher bekommst du eig. überall ---> Schlecker, DM, Lidl, Aldi... einfach überall... ausser in der pommesbude oder so


----------



## sYntaX (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Klavierlack Oberfläche reinigen*



Solidsnake schrieb:


> wo bekommt man so eins her ?
> 
> Muß man da auf was achten ?



Beachten musst du nichts^^

Crackgamer hat es auf den Punkt gebracht xD


----------



## 1821984 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Klavierlack Oberfläche reinigen*

Brillenputztücher benutz ich immer geht auch seht gut


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Klavierlack Oberfläche reinigen*

am besten gar nix machen außer ab und an (mit leicht feuchtem tuch) abstauben, sonst ärgest du dich nämlich klavierlackschwarz, wenn du es 8 monate lang fern von allem schmutz&co schaffst, und dann kommt doch mal ne kleine katsche rein...


----------



## amdintel (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Klavierlack Oberfläche reinigen*

Glasreiniger ist so eine sache, viele verschmieren  nur, 
Tuch,  ich nehme für so was die von Vilieda nicht diese Leder Dinger , sondern diese, die   vom Material so ähnlich wie gute Brillen Putz Tücher nur etwas größer.


----------



## roland.zell (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Klavierlack Oberfläche reinigen*

hallo.
ich benutze butzwasser und ein enjo tuch. der hammer, was nur wasser bewirken kann.
lg


----------

